
Popular Electronics Magazine 1954 to 1982 - omnibrain
http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Popular-Electronics-Guide.htm
======
moserware
The issue that Paul Allen took running to Bill Gates at Harvard:
[http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1...](http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1975/Poptronics-1975-01.pdf)

------
fit2rule
Some really amazing stuff in there, it brings back very fond memories .. I'm
particularly enamored of the language to be found describing the Cyclops
project in this issue, page 29:

[http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1...](http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1975/Poptronics-1975-02.pdf)

 _" Consider also the possibility of using Cyclops in conjunction with the
FEBRUARY 1975 Altair 80 Minicomputer (POPULAR ELECTRONICS, January 1975). The
combination could be used to build a security system that would operate on the
basis of a person's appearance. This approach also opens up a brand new and
exciting area for the advanced experimenter -a digital computer that has
"vision." For example, the Cyclops /Altair combination, with 256 independent
inputs /outputs could be the basis for a robot that could be programmed to do
a number of things, while also being able to "see" its environment and make
any necessary corrections in its actions."_

Heady and prophetic stuff!

------
ChuckMcM
This one changed my life: [http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1...](http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-
Poptronics/70s/1975/Poptronics-1975-01.pdf)

That is the one with the Altair 8800 on the cover. It was cool and all to dial
up the mainframe with the acoustic modem but man, to actually _own_ the
computer and no one else could use it or tell you what to do with it? What
would someone do with so much power! :-)

------
draker
Popular Mechanics and Popular Science are both available as well.

Popular Science 1872-2009:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=2CgDAAAAMBAJ](http://books.google.com/books?id=2CgDAAAAMBAJ)

Popular Mechanics 1905-2005:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=RdMDAAAAMBAJ](http://books.google.com/books?id=RdMDAAAAMBAJ)

------
Malic
Oh, I love this stuff! I'm surprised it isn't housed at archive.org, however.
Seems totally up Jason Scott's alley.

~~~
VLM
The post merger magazines are on archive.org at

[https://archive.org/details/radioelectronicsmagazine](https://archive.org/details/radioelectronicsmagazine)

The linked site appears to have pre-merger PE magazines only.

~~~
msie
It looks like there are only Radio-Electronics issues from 1980-1992. Anyone
know where I can get access to Radio-Electronics issues past 1992 and
pre-1980? Thanks.

~~~
msie
Wait! I found pre-1980 here:
[http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Radio_Electronics%20_Mas...](http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Radio_Electronics%20_Master_Page.htm)
This site is AWESOME!!!

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
Google Books has them up to 2009 or so. It's relatively easy to rip them from
there too.

------
yitchelle
I also love looking at the adverts in these magazines. Very, very different to
the online adverts. Uber cool!

